# Review of Haunted Pirate Ship CD



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

To add some creepy ambient sounds to my pirate yard haunt, I decided to purchase the Haunted Pirate Ship CD of sound effects from Poison Props.










This 70-minute single-track designed by Adam Johnston, a 2-time Emmy Award winner for sound editing and owner of Poison Props, is filled with creepy sounds of a creaking ship, lapping water, ghostly moans, and a distant bell and fog horn. Note that there is no background music--just ambient sounds.

With the exception of maybe too much use of the fog horn sound effect, I found the combination and layering of sounds to be very well done. The stereo quality is also excellent.

This would be best used in a dark and quiet part of haunted attraction that features a haunted pirate scene or in a yard haunt by itself. I will use it as the sole ambient sound for my pirate yard haunt on weekday nights. (On the weekends, I activate the animatronics in the yard, so I use a selection of more intense tracks from Nox Arcana's _Phantoms of the High Seas_ or remixed tracks from the three _Pirates of the Caribbean_ soundtracks.)

To listen to a sample of this CD, click here.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i just ordered me a copy today.i really like the sample i heard.i also use the john carpenter the fog sound track.


----------

